# Performatrin Ultra Grain-Free



## theprodigy001

hello,

has anyone used the new Performatrin Ultra Grain-Free.the ingredients look good and says made in Canada from local and imported ingredients.let me know what you all think.


----------



## PDXdogmom

I haven't seem this formula in the stores yet; so I went to their website to check it out. It looks like it might only be sold in Canada at this point. On paper, it looks pretty good both in terms of ingredients and the guaranteed analysis. I like that they list simply "potato, peas" and don't use multiples like "pea fiber", "pea protein" or "potato starch".

Do you have any idea how much it costs? I would also be interested to hear which ingredients are imported - the duck meal could be likely.


----------



## theprodigy001

my store in NJ sells it for $49.99 for a 26lbs bag and on there samples there is a $1 off so it comes out to 48.99.my dog seems to love the sample i got.i can take a pic of the sample bag i got.it says 85% of the protein is from meat.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

theprodigy001 said:


> my store in NJ sells it for $49.99 for a 26lbs bag and on there samples there is a $1 off so it comes out to 48.99.my dog seems to love the sample i got.i can take a pic of the sample bag i got.it says 85% of the protein is from meat.


Meat provides 85% of the protein in this food – perfect for the carnivore in every dog. The other 15% of protein occurs naturally from the vegetables and fruits.

looks good but for a food claiming to be mostly meat it has a lot of carbs.


----------



## theprodigy001

has anyone tried this one yet?


----------



## Maculato

I have a 17 month old Catahoula/Lab mix and I have been feeding him Performatrin Ultra Grain-Free for the past couple of months and he loves it. I took him to the vet for his yearly check up and she said whatever I was doing keep it up because he was in great shape. His coat is nice, he has great energy, good stools, etc. When I take him to his canine good citizenship classes, I feed him two hours before we go and still use Performatrin Ultra Grain-Free as his treats during class and he can't wait for them. I also used their canned products as a topper, but I don't use much. One can lasts me four feedings.

I like my local Pet Valu because the employees there are very knowledgeable and nice. They also have a preferred customer card where every dollar spent equals a point and Pet Valu brand products (Performatrin) receive double points. Every 200 points gets you $10 off your order. If I buy a 26lb pounds at $49.99 and a case of 12 cans is about $25, I leave with 150 points. Since we use their cat products too, we usually get $10 off each time. 

PS - According to the people at Pet Valu this food was also featured in the Whole Dog Journal as a good food for dogs as well.


----------



## biancaDB

A lot of people bought this food when we first got it in the summer. I've heard good things about it so far. It is roughly the same price as TOTW (in Ontario). It is made in Canada. Not sure about U.S availability!!


----------



## Maculato

It's available at both Pet Valu locations in suburban Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. So I would assume it's available in most of their US stores.


----------



## Kat

Personally, I do not trust performatrin, both of my cats got urinary crystals from their ultra formulas. My male got blocked and had to be hospitalized for 2 days, so I just dont trust the company anymore. But, each pet is different so yours could be okay on it.


----------



## Jordan S.

Had to do a little google digging to find the site, Looks fantastic! 

Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Salmon Meal, Duck Meal, Potato, Peas, Chicken Fat stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols (a natural source of Vitamin E), Vegetable Pomace (Tomato, Carrot, Celery, Beet, Parsley, Lettuce, Watercress, Spinach), Natural Flavor, Cultured Yeast, Whole Fresh Sweet Potato, Pumpkin, Whole Cranberries, Whole Blueberries, Sea Salt, Chicory Root Extract, Lecithin, Choline Chloride, Alfalfa Juice Concentrate, Dried Kelp, Fresh Spinach, Fresh Whole Blackberries, Dried Yeast, Taurine, Rosemary Extract, Marigold Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Spirulina, Green Tea Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Ascorbyl Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Lactobacillus Casei, Bifidobacterium Bifidium, Streptococcus Faecium, Zinc Proteinate (source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Proteinate (source of Chelated Iron), Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Proteinate (source of Chelated Manganese), Copper Proteinate (source of Chelated Copper), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Inositol, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Calcium Iodide, Selenium Yeast (source of Organic Selenium).


----------



## doggiedad

Maculato: hey neighbor (sort of). you live in Langhorne and i live
in Jenkintown.


----------



## Karavulgaris

*Preformatrin Grain Free*

I do not reccomend this dog food at all. My 3 year old lab mix was on Preformatrin lamb and brown rice for her entire life with no problems. 1 month after I switched her to grain free, her anal sacs became impacted and one of them ruptured. I asked the vet what might have caused it and he asked if I had changed food. When I told him I switched to grain free he said that was likely the cause for her not being able to express her anal sacs naturally as she used to. She needs the fibre in her diet because it makes her stool harder and she is able to express on her own. Now to begin slowly switching her back to the lamb and brown rice.


----------



## delillog

I cannot recommend this food. I switched my dog to this food. I had a sample and he loved it. After a week or so he started drinking excessively and peeing excessive and loosing weight. After doing a full battery of blood work, urine and stool. He was found to have hookworm not common to this country and the blood and urine test were all in normal limits. She said that all of these problems were common in food made outside the US especially from China and anything with salt. Performatrin Ulta is made in Canada with domestic and imported ingredients. It also has salt. Please use this food with caution.


----------

